# Rheine DH Trails?



## bigairbiker (17. Februar 2014)

Hllo Community,
ziehe unter Umständen demnächst nach rheine und wollte mal fragen ob einer da in der region Dh oder Fr trails kennt??

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## poekelz (18. Februar 2014)

Rheine gehört zwar rein geografisch noch zu Westfalen, aber die Leute aus der Region tummeln sich mehr im Lokalforum Niedersachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigairbiker (18. Februar 2014)

Okay danke!
Also am besten in dem Forum mal fragen?


----------

